# Whole Earth Farms vs. Chicken Soup



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So I've had Abbie on Whole Earth Farms for a few weeks now. Before that, she was on an 18lb bag of Chicken Soup (regular adult formula). 

Now, to me, these foods seem pretty damn similar. But, I've noticed that Abbie is doing much better on WEF than she was on Chicken Soup. Her eye goobers are less, her poops are GREAT, coat is nice and shiney (it seemed to get a little dull on the Chicken Soup). 


Why would this be? 

Protein: 24% Fat: 14%
Calories: 3,593 kcal/kg (336 kcal/cup) Calculated ME
Available in 6 lb, 18 lb and 35 lb bags.

Ingredients

Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, turkey meal, cracked pearled barley, whole grain brown rice, oatmeal, millet, white rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, egg product, tomato pomace, duck, salmon, ocean fish meal, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.



WEF:

Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 24.0%
Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 12.0%
Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 3.0%
Moisture (Not More Than) 11.0%

Calorie Content:
3495 kcal/kg (calculated) – One pound provides 1587 kcal of metabolizable energy (calculated). One cup (100 grams) provides 352 calories (Caloric content calculated using Modified Atwater Method)


Ingredients:
Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Oat Meal, Pearled Barley, Ground Rice,Ground Millet, Ground Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E)
Duck, Buffalo, White Fish, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Salmon Oil (a natural source of Omega-3, Docosahexaenoic Acid-DHA)*, Organic Alfalfa Sun-cured ground, Yeast Culture, Tomato Pomace Dried , Dried Egg,Organic Sunflower Seed Ground, Salt, Calcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, 
Choline Chloride, Lysine, Blueberry Dried, Cranberry Dried, Yucca Schidigera Extract,Inulin (from Chicory Root), Rosemary, Sage, Thyme, Cinnamon, Marigold Dried, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactobacillus casei,Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, 
Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, 
Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin, Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, 
Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## DeltaNDoc (Nov 14, 2010)

Can't say that I know. But I did have my in laws beagle on Chicken Soup and it was too grainy for her. She got ear infections and UTIs out the ying yang. Lol Once on TOTW she never had another one...


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

May have something to do with Chicken Soup is packed by Diamond Pet Foods and Whole Earth Farms is packed by Merrick.

The formulas are similar but the manufacturing methods are not. One would tend to believe that Merrick takes their ingredient purchases a little more serious than say any one of Diamonds' plants. This is pure speculation before anyone jumps down my throat.

And I agree, it does look like Chicken Soup is a touch heavier in the grain department.

This is just another example of how food can look on paper, looks totally different when fed to the dog :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> May have something to do with Chicken Soup is packed by Diamond Pet Foods and Whole Earth Farms is packed by Merrick.
> 
> The formulas are similar but the manufacturing methods are not. One would tend to believe that Merrick takes their ingredient purchases a little more serious than say any one of Diamonds' plants. This is pure speculation before anyone jumps down my throat.
> 
> ...


the formula for whole earth does look better to me than chicken soup....although not by a large margin.


----------

